

Sic Transit Gloria Laptopi (harsh words about OLPC from the project's ex-security officer) - rms
http://radian.org/notebook/sic-transit-gloria-laptopi

======
michael_dorfman
That's an amazing piece. I'm not easily shocked, but the hubris indicated is
monumental.

~~~
gabriel
Just came across this myself. You are right. Best piece about the whole OLPC
mess I've read, mostly because I feel I understand what is going on with the
OLPC, and maybe why everyone is leaving!

